# Looking at a 52 series Case IH anyone have experience with them?



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm looking at adding another tractor to the farm and one of these has presented it self. I was wondering how well the transmissions are in them? And how well the lh reverser worked?
Had a TS 125A that had this and it worked good. But it wasn't a powershift..
It will have a loader on it and be used for hay and field work.(planting, fertilizing,ect)
The 125 was stolen years ago...just as well as it was rusting up badly from plowing public roads in the winters..new rigs stay on the farm now..no more plowing..


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The 5000 series Maxxums were pretty bullet proof. They all have left hand reversers. All 51s and the first few years of the 52 don't have the neutral position in the shuttle. On the non neutral shuttles it may be necessary to hit the clutch pedal to smooth out the shuttle. Trans will either be a partial power shift or a synchro 16 speed. Both are reliable, the sychro will be cheaper to run on the long run.

Edit to add: check the park brake. That is about the worst weak point of those tractors and runs into some significant labor to fix. If the brake is weak but the cable under the platform hasn't been adjusted there is a good chance you can adjust the cable and get quite a bit more service out of the park brake.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks, why is the park brake so time consuming,is it inside the gear box so cab removal and split nessesary?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

On the 2wd legacy Maxxums it might be possible to replace the park brake without splitting the trans, with difficulty! MFDs have to be split.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I see they have a module on the powershift transmissions... that could get scarey..


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Correct. There is a power shift control connected to the power shift lever and a power shift module.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Love my 5240 mfd. Mine is up to 8000 hours and haven't had any major problems yet. Have had to fix a few oil leaks. My park brake doesn't work. I haven't looked if it can be adjusted. Splitting it to fix it sounds ugly. I think the cab could have been designed a little better. The 3rd hydraulic lever is behind the other 2 whih is a little inconvient. Cab isn't as quiet as newer models but not all that bad.

When I bought it I was a little worried it was going to be underpowered with 125 engine hp 100 pto hp. I didn't have to worry as it has plenty of power as a loader tractor.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I can fix most anything and am not afraid of a complicated split...once..I really have not read or heard of too many things going wrong with them? I might need to check this one out and see how it works.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a 5240 with Case IH loader, 2wd. It has at least 8000 hours. The biggest repair was replacing a pressure switch last year. I think the 51 series were naturally aspirated and the 52 series were turbo charged. I love the Cummins 5.9L six cylinder engine. Sounds like a tractor should. Replace the filters and fluids on a regular basis. I have learned to power wash the A/C condenser and radiator every year. The air conditioner will keep you nice and cool on a hot haying day. This series of tractors had the best of IH, Case and David Brown technology. They were made in England when Tenneco owned IH.

I'm sure i'll keep this tractor for the rest of my days.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

5120/5220 are a turbo 4 cylinder CDC. 5130/5230 are a naturally aspirated 6 CDC. 5140/5240/5250 are a turbo 6 CDC.

Agree that the cabs could have been better but they're not awful either.


----------



## 68cuda (Dec 29, 2016)

I have a 5230 mfd it has 5300 hours and no real problems with it.parking brake is there week point. Great tractor on corn planter or seed drill short turning radius


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Well this is sounding very good. I figured something must be good about them they fetch a pretty stought penny. Best thing is they are repairable like my 1594 is. The TS125 was a monster to diag.without dealer support and the dealer we got it from folded up from pressure for big sales and told CNH to stuff it where the sun don't shine...


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Funny story my neighbors have a tree farm and had a CaseIH 5130 very good tractor. The one brother is quite a lead foot and nothing goes fast enough. Anyways they are picking up piles of baled trees so he jumps out of tractor makes it halfway to backof wagon picks up a tree and tractor and wagon are gone. So the tractor is headed down hill fast toward neighboring house hits the swale behind house jumps at least 25 feet and does a nosedive into the garage all with the house wife standing at the kitchen sink looking out the window. Tractor is in the garage via the roof of the garage with wagon flipped on top of tractor . It hit that hard it blew the tires off the front rims . Luckily nobody was hurt if it had been a couple feet to the left the old lady in the house would have literally bought the farm. To this day they are not sure if he never set brake or somehow bumped the brake off that was one of the few things they didn't have to fix.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Forgot to mention the contraption that "shifts" the pto between speeds will fail at some point on all 51/52/MX Maxxums. The pto housing has to come off to fix it, and the pto housing is a pain to remove. It takes about $2000 in parts to properly rebuild the pto. I have seen on Red Power Forum that some techs are using McCormick parts when they fix a CIH pto because the parts are better quality and cheaper.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

A very interesting article on the Magnum series, not Maxxum. However, they are very similar series.

https://octanepress.com/content/magnum-7100-series


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cool article for sure!


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

The shop foreman at our local Case/IH dealer always says the magnum was the best tractor they made. We sure like the two we have. Their turning radius is about their only bad spot.


----------

